# Double Star Box 27



## Oldmil (Dec 4, 2013)

I just purchased a used Double Star Box 27 to be used in a sauna.  I'm in the process of restoring it.  Does anyone know what the bolt in the back of the fire box was for?  It's located in the center of the back panel and extended about 2" inside the fire box.

I have been unable to find any info about this stove model anywhere.

Thanks for any help you all can provide.

Oldmil


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 4, 2013)

All I remember is Double Star was a brand of stoves coming out of Taiwan in the seventies.

Post a pic.


----------



## Oldmil (Dec 4, 2013)

That's the one.  Proudly says 'Made in Taiwan' on the back.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 4, 2013)

Probably perfectly suited for a sauna stove. As long as the sauna ain't connected to your house.


----------

